
Glued Laminated Timber - misthop
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glued_laminated_timber
======
brodouevencode
Confused as to why glulam is submitted to HN? In fact, seeing a lot of
wikipedia articles that just appear with no obvious context.

~~~
grzm
The most likely reason is the obvious one: the submitter found it interesting.

